# Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack



## Stefce (13. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Shop in dem ich günstig Tigernüsse kaufen kann. Wir wissen das die Tigernüsse im 25 kg Sack zu 39.95 verkauft werden nur wo????? #c
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. danke


----------



## colognecarp (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

http://www.common-baits.com/product...-sse-Standard-ca--8-12mm-25Kg--1-80--Kg-.html


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

1,60€ pro kilo? |bigeyes

da bin ich ebenfalls mal gespannt.:g


----------



## Notung (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

Hallo,
hier, anrufen lohnt sich!!
http://bait-company.cologne-carp-co...chutz/XTCsid/4b266f2a675ad12bb5a6ad999ca65d82


----------



## angelverrückter96 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

ein ferner Bekannter von mir
http://www.schellhammer-connection.de/


----------



## Stefce (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

Danke werd mal bei http://www.schellhammer-connection.de/ anfragen wenn man eine größere Menge abnimmt ob es dann günstiger wird.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier, anrufen lohnt sich!!
> http://bait-company.cologne-carp-co...chutz/XTCsid/4b266f2a675ad12bb5a6ad999ca65d82





Zu dem fällt mir nix mehr ein.... weiß garnicht wie sich der hält... er gibt das Zeugs ja zum EK weiter.....


Entweder du gehst zu Schellhamemr oder du gehst zu meinem Dealer MB-Bait Connection.

Hier mein Dealer http://www.mb-connection.de/shop/ca...rDTONDLBoLzvqY0bm0Liwq4HsIuUrO8WF&shop_param=

Wenn du mehr willst geht er auch im Preis runter, aber sag mal wieviel du haben willst ???

Und von was alles ?


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

knigge ? bekommst du eig geld dafür das du für den shop immer werbung machst? so langsam fällt das ECHT auf


----------



## Stefce (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

Ich werd bei Schellhammer bestellen hab mit einem bekannten geredet und er hat dort auch schon bestellt und war zufrieden von daher danke


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*

Ist alles die gleiche Ware, egal ob du bei Schelle, CCCBait oder bei meinem einkaufst, kaufen alle 3 beim gleichen Großhändler !!!


----------



## CROCarp (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tigernüsse kaufen 25 kg Sack*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Zu dem fällt mir nix mehr ein.... weiß garnicht wie sich der hält... er gibt das Zeugs ja zum EK weiter.....
> 
> 
> Entweder du gehst zu Schellhamemr oder du gehst zu meinem Dealer MB-Bait Connection.
> ...




cooler shop, glaub den werd ich dieses Jahr noch besuchen...


----------

